# New here but old school



## Caretaker (Aug 13, 2010)

Like the title says, new to this forum but not a newbie by a long shot. Slowly getting back to old body. Been training again for almost a year after a long layoff(injuries, relationship, family tragedy). Looking to learn some, teach some and get back to what I once was.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Caretaker* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## letsgetbig (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to IM, age?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 14, 2010)

letsgetbig said:


> welcome to im, age?


 45


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to IM! 45 is perfect. I'm 40 and started 8 months ago on getting in shape. Turning back time!


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry to hear your tradgedys this past yr, with thatr said, welcome back and good luck to another oldschooler.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 15, 2010)

welcome caretaker. i feel yas im back after 2 shoulder dislocations and after a huge abuse thing . welcome and glad ur here


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

i wish there was a over 40s club for both men and woman bbers here on IM. because it seems the older guys are more oldschool and iam like that we would have alot in common but, i dont know who is over 40 here. iam 44 and caretaker is 45 but thats all i know or will say as i dont talk about other peopleages.


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. It`s nice to be welcomed.


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

i opened a thread on over 40s bbers if u want to discuss training. i love to hear how guys train after 40, but then again thats my lifes passion is bbing.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 15, 2010)

where the thread . can u post the link ..cause i am 34 but my new motto is ..


prehab before rehab !

thanks


----------



## circa58 (Aug 16, 2010)

you and me are in the same boat, 

back in the day it was known as .................


*The Come Back Trail!* echo, echo, echo


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 17, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Like the title says, new to this forum but not a newbie by a long shot. Slowly getting back to old body. Been training again for almost a year after a long layoff(injuries, relationship, family tragedy). Looking to learn some, teach some and get back to what I once was.



i can respect that dude welcome back


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to IronMagazine!  Hope things are more positive for you from here on out.


----------

